# AHRA land aquisitions aka new access



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

At the recent AHRA citizens task force meeting Rob White informed the public of new property acquisitions that are completed, or are in the process of being completed. These included:

Numbers launch (also known as the Ark River Placer) downstream from the designated launch to Scott's Bridge. It was unclear if they had intentions of doing any kind of development with this land...

Fisherman's Bridge, downstream on river left. There is a drop into a lower wetland area that was on the market and for sale recently. The AHRA has acquired this parcel and mentioned the possibility of adding a boat ramp in this area.

Ruby Mountain, down stream on river left. They acquired a 350 ft river front parcel from the downstream land owners where they plan to further develop the access there (it got crowded at Ruby this year).

Royal Gorge, Pink House. There is discussion of an AHRA lease to both commercially and privately be able to take-out at the "Pink House". This is still in the works though, and the access would be limited. Public input would be appreciated on this subject. Would you use private access at the Pink House? It sounds like the parking would be limited and the loitering discouraged... I only run the Gorge once or twice a year and enjoy taking out at Centennial Park. Other opinions that can be passed on to the task force are appreciated though.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Where is the pink house?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

glenn said:


> Where is the pink house?


Upstream on river right a couple miles from Canon City. There is also talk of giving limited access to the bottom of Grape Creek from here. In the past river access at the "Pink House" has been limited to a few commercial companies that paid the land owner directly.

Any other suggestions for access improvements or additional access areas that should be added are appreciated too, and will be passed on.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Logan, thanks for the info. 

Hopefully the new Numbers Put in includes camping! I always thought the steep ramp at #s helped keep crowds out, so I saw it as a good thing.

Kinda agree, I do RG maybe twice a year so I like going down to the park and the playwaves. But another option should spread out the crowds and commercials.

Don't do Browns often, but the private access was a pain.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

The Pink House access would get private use for low flow runs.

Since PH is off limits, the Tunnel Road access is used frequently by kayakers. It's a scramble and requires trespassing over the RR tracks. That takeout is almost directly across the river from the Pink House.


----------

